# Accidentally Downloaded an Android App on Kindle



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

I have a Kindle Touch 3G.  The device has an "experimental" feature that allows access to the internet.  I accidentally downloaded an android app while online on this Kindle.  Now that app precludes me from accessing the internet, and the app, of course, doesn't work on the Kindle period. 

Does anyone know how I can get rid of this app and restore the ability to access the internet?

Thanks.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

It can't have been installed, so just delete the file.


----------



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

Susan, do you have any idea how I'd recognize the file or where it might be?

Thanks.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

App installation files generally have the suffix of .apk so I would look for that - it's probably not in any of the folders, just there in the root. 

If you're not sure about deleting a file in case it's the wrong one, just copy it to your PC so you can always put it back later if necessary.

I'm curious though as to how the file is interfering with your internet access. I would expect it to just sit there and do nothing. I guess you'll find out when you delete it, if it is the cause.

Let us know how you get on!

EDIT: Don't forget to restart your Kindle after you've deleted the file - in fact you might try that first - it could just fix your internet problem.


----------



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks.  That's very helpful.  I'll let you know.

When I enter a URL, the name of the app appears when I do the enter function.  Then, it does nothing at all.

Jackson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm guessing you didn't really download anything at all. . . .but went to a site and asked it to do something it couldn't so now it's stuck.  Because most sites for android apps are smart enough to know that you are -- or are not -- on an android device.  There's probably a 'pop up' window warning but the kindle browser can't handle it. And you can't navigate from the site until you respond to it. Remember the eInk kindles have, at best, rudimentary browsers with even less memory available for 'temporary' files than even most tablets. And it doesn't DO pop ups.  I bet it's that or that the memory is just full; either way, probably a restart will fix the issue.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

That sounds even more likely, Ann. In any case I definitely think the 'cure-all' restart is the thing to try first.


----------



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

Update:

I searched my Kindle on my computer and found no files with an .apk extension. I found a file of executables that came in about the time the app downloaded (or did whatever it did). I saved a copy and then deleted that file of executables. I removed the Kindle from the computer and shut it off. A few minutes later, I started it back up and turned on the wireless.

I went to the web browser. In the box for the url, it read: https://play.go It brings up what appears to be the app. It then shut off and a pop up screen came up that read: "Selected application could not be started. Please try again."

When I tried again, the same thing happened.

When I try to put a web url in the box, it also shuts down.

Other ideas or suggestions. I really appreciate your efforts.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It surprises me that a restart didn't fix the problem. . . . . . though now that i read more carefully, I don't see that you did that. You shut it off and then started it again, but that's not exactly the same thing. A restart does that, but _also_ clears out temporary files and such.

Only other thing to try is open the browser, and go to the menu. One of the options should be Browser settings. If you select that you can clear history and cookies.

If that doesn't work, the only other thing I can suggest is to contact Kindle CS.


----------



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks, Ann.  I've never seen a restart function on this Kindle.  Where might I find that?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jackson Burnett said:


> Thanks, Ann. I've never seen a restart function on this Kindle. Where might I find that?


Two ways to do it:

If the device is functioning, go to menu/settings/menu/restart. Do NOT do "reset to factory" as that will wipe EVERYTHING. It'll probably fix your problem but you'll also have no more books or personalization. Choose RESTART. 

For a device that's frozen and unresponsive, you can press and hold the power switch for 30-40 seconds. You'll see the screen blink, then go blank and then the thing will start to reboot.

Either way, it's best to do it with a reasonably full charge and wireless turned on.

One other thing occurs to me. You mention that you have a Touch 3G -- browser function over 3G is EXTREMELY limited. You have to be connected via WiFi for the browser to let you access anything other than Amazon sites or Wikipedia.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

How about a factory reset? That *should* clear the problem, shouldn't it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> How about a factory reset? That *should* clear the problem, shouldn't it?


Probably. Unless some of the files he's deleted are system files. . . .but I'd think you have to work pretty hard to get rid of those.

It would be the final recommendation if an ordinary restart doesn't work.


----------



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

The restart didn't fix the problem.  Since there appears to be no app on the Kindle, I'm wondering now whether the browser is defaulting to the site that keeps trying and failing to install the app.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

The Kindle browser tends to automatically open the last page you were on every time you open it, which is obviously not helpful if the page is causing problems.

Try this to get round it:

Firstly, turn wireless off. On a PW that's Home...Menu...Settings and pick Aeroplane mode. You should get an aeroplane picture in place of the wifi/3G symbol. (I hope it's the same on a Touch).

Now, go to the browser: Home...Menu...Experimental Browser. When it asks you if it can turn Aeroplane mode off, pick "Cancel". The browser will then hopefully open with an error saying there was a problem loading the page.

Hopefully, now you can either enter a safer website address (or pick one from the bookmarks eg Amazon) and this time, let it turn Aeroplane mode off.

The page should hopefully load OK and the old "last page" should be forgotten. Check it's not been added as a bookmark so as to make sure you don't go there again.

If this doesn't help then I'm out of ideas, you could try Kindle Customer Support or a factory reset which should clear everything but will remove all your books and probably forget some settings, current page etc.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Actually, I've just thought of another trick that might work. A little more complicated but...

What we need to do is to get the browser to open straight to a page other than the one causing the problem.

Start off by taking a look through the books on your Kindle, and see if there are any web site hyperlinks in any of them (underlined). Look at the Copyright page, there may be a link to the publishers website. Clicking on this will get you to their website, which will then become the "last page" in your browser.

If you can't find a book with a link in, you'll have to create one. Create a text document with notepad on your PC, and paste this into it:

Google

This is simple HTML with a link to google.com in it. Save this file, and transfer it to your Kindle. When you open it on your Kindle, the word "Google" should hopefully be a link to google.com, click it and the browser should take you straight to google and bypass the bad site once and for all.


----------



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

These sound like good suggestions.  I'll try and let you know.

Thanks.


----------



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

The problem's fixed!

There was a hyperlink in one of the books I have on my Kindle.  I clicked that.  The browser opened and took me to the publisher's website.  I restarted my Kindle.  I can access the web browser now.

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Well done, Morf! Thank you for sorting out Jackson's problem - we can always rely on you for these tricky technical glitches!


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

No problem, glad it worked!


----------

